# Poconos - rides



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello all... yesterday my wife made lans to head out to Great Wolf Lodge for a few days with the kids in Oct. I was planning to bring my bike and grab some miles in the mornings.. Can anyone point out some good routes, 20-30 miles? Thanks in advance.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I've only done a limited amount of riding in the Poconos. The area north of Great Wolf Lodge, up near Skytop is nice. Also the area to the south near Saylorsburg. There's not an extensive network of roads, so for only 20-30 miles you might just want to do an out-and-back.


----------



## TricrossRich (Mar 26, 2014)

I found a route on Strava yesterday and re-mapped it to start/end at Great Wolf... do you see any major problems with this?

https://www.strava.com/routes/3005599


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

I can't comment on that route. I've never ventured that far into the poconos from NJ.


----------



## glenncz (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm familiar with the area because I live 30 miles away. I would consider driving about 5-10 miles north and plot a route out from there.


----------

